# Mynx closure



## kamala (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all , 

Can any one help me out in picking up code for Mynx closure device in cath lab procedures , as i am new to this specialty ...any help would appreciated ..

Does it is like an angioseal ?? i believe it is not paid by Medicare !!


Regards
Kamala


----------



## sowmya (Oct 23, 2009)

*kamala*

If you are a physician coder, you don't have a code to bill for Mynx closure.
If you are ahospital coder, I am not sure if any HCPCS codes are there.

skk


----------



## gprudhoe (Nov 9, 2009)

There is a G code for the closure if you are in the hospital.  This is usually posted by the people using the ChargeMaster in the Cath Lab. 
gprudhoe


----------

